# Red Power Ranger



## CFal (May 16, 2013)

Apparently the Red Ranger from the original Power Rangers is now a paramedic in DC.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/things-that-will-make-you-feel-really-old


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (May 16, 2013)

Jesus that makes me feel old and im only 22.


----------



## Wheel (May 16, 2013)

23 here, also feel old


----------



## Imacho (May 16, 2013)

On the same note, Benny "the Jet" Rodriguez, from The Sandlot is a paramedic with L. A. Co Fire.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 16, 2013)

Imacho said:


> On the same note, Benny "the Jet" Rodriguez, from The Sandlot is a paramedic with L. A. Co Fire.



I thought it was LA City?

Also, I'm 25 and I wonder how my grandparents feel


----------



## Jim37F (May 16, 2013)

I heard about that, pretty cool IMO. loved that show as a kid, heck a couple years ago right before i got out of the Army, when I first got my Kindle Fire I found all the old school original Power Ranger shows for free on the Amazon Instant streaming service, it was my guilty pleasure watching it at night in the barracks haha


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

CFal said:


> Apparently the Red Ranger from the original Power Rangers is now a paramedic in DC.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/things-that-will-make-you-feel-really-old




The original yellow ranger went to my undergrad. There's an ethnic joke in there someplace as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2013)

Wow. I didn't realize the rugrats are older than I am :wacko:


----------



## NHEMTJai (May 17, 2013)

I had a crush on the red ranger when I was in middle school... I feel old.


----------



## Imacho (May 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I thought it was LA City?
> 
> Also, I'm 25 and I wonder how my grandparents feel



I think you're right. I know its one of them.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (May 20, 2013)

Bahaha.

Actually he's a supervisor now for an EMS service overseas in Kuwait. He was my captain for about 2 months. Goes by Jason... Lol. For PERSEC I won't divulge any details, but he F'in HATES it when people bring it up. You went on the S-list quickly if you mentioned it.... We had some funny jokes though.


----------



## CFal (May 20, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> Bahaha.
> 
> Actually he's a supervisor now for an EMS service overseas in Kuwait. He was my captain for about 2 months. Goes by Jason... Lol. For PERSEC I won't divulge any details, but he F'in HATES it when people bring it up. You went on the S-list quickly if you mentioned it.... We had some funny jokes though.



Red Ranger would be the perfect radio call sign...


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2013)

CFal said:


> Red Ranger would be the perfect radio call sign...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGr7lXlyK3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------

